# Tivo Central - To Do List



## EYSpeed (Feb 26, 2004)

I am down in GA this week about 875 miles away from my beloved Tivo box and for the life of me, I can't remember if I set up the NASCAR race to record on Sunday. Woudln't it be awesome if you could log on to Tivo Central and view your To Do List?!???  

I have thought about this a few times and I really don't think it would require too much disk space on Tivo's end to store the info online and it surely wouldn't be a problem to upload a text version of the To Do List from my Tivo to a central database back home at Tivi HQ. So what are the chances?!?! Any Tivo insiders that can help me out?! 

Thanks!
Patrick


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope, it wouldn't be hard for them to do at all.

But, in the meantime, it wouldn't hurt to schedule the race via TiVo Cental Online. If you've already scheduled it then it'll just tell you there was a conflict.


----------

